# SCAA Green Coffee Grading



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

So I read that specialty beans are the ones which score above 80 on a 100 scale using SCAA's grading system. Any idea where can I find different beans' grades?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

The ratings aren't absolute, because they are given by tasters (at different stages in the process) - they'll always be some variation between tasters and it has been known for even very experienced tasters to disagree by very large amounts.

As an example though, the results for the Rwanda Cup of Excellence are here:

http://www.allianceforcoffeeexcellence.org/en/cup-of-excellence/country-programs/rwanda-program/2012/

We (Has Bean) have bought the Mibirizi (lot 5) which steve has scored as a 91 (details on the score breakdown are on the website, under the cupping notes tab for that coffee) - which the cup of excellence jury scored as an 89.

You're unlikely to taste non-specialty grade coffee (less than 80 points) unless you're doing a cupping/tasting/grading course. Suffice to say I think less than 80 points is an eye opener when you're used to good coffee - they usually have people running for a glass of water









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

